# Portugese passport



## jenny2015 (Aug 6, 2015)

I would like to know how to go about registering my father's birth in Portugal to enable me obtain Portuguese citizenship. He was born in Goa, India before 1964 and I have his birth certificate and teor as well as residence certificate from his parish in Goa.


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

Have you tried going to the Portuguese Consulate in Goa?
Address

Portuguese Consulate General in Goa, India Jeevan Vishwas LIC Building 2nd Floor, EDC Complex Patto Panjim, Goa 403001 India 
Telephone Number (+91) 832.243.80.44 or (+91) 832.243.89.95 
Fax Number (+91) 832.243.80.43 
E-mail Address [email protected] [email protected] 
Additional Information 
Please note: Consulate opening hours can vary. 
Always contact the Consulate before a visit. Consulate Hours: 09.00-13.00 (Hrs.)
Dr. Pedro A.A.da Fonseca Cabral Adao - Consul General


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know if it makes a difference Jenny but Portuguese rule in Goa ended on 19th December 1961. You said your father was born before 1964 but not how long before.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Under Portuguese law, the book argues, Goans, and those living in Daman and Diu, during colonial rule were legally Portuguese citizens and by virtue of these Goans never giving up their former nationality they continue to be Portuguese nationals till date



Has he ever given up his goanese citizenship ? This seems tobe a criteria


----------

